# Oven Fried Chicken



## Roxy (Aug 14, 2007)

This is very good--*See Note Below

Oven Fried Chicken

1/4 cup margarine or butter
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2-1/2 to 3 lbs. broiler-fryer chicken, cut up

I made 8 chicken legs and I used 1/2 cup margarine.  

Preheat the oven to 425.  Heat margarine in rectangular pan, 13x9x2 inches-I used a cake pan-until melted.  Mix flour, salt, paprika and pepper.  Coat chicken with this mixture.  Place chicken skin side down in pan.  Bake, uncovered for 30 minutes.  Turn chicken; bake until thickest pieces are done, about 30 minutes longer.  I baked it a little longer.  

Note:  Depending on how much chicken you are baking, use more or less butter and flour.


----------



## QSis (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm.  I've made chicken similar to this all my life, but I've never started it skin-side down in melted butter. 

I'll try it! Cool!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to DC Roxy. Thanks for the idea. I've done something simiular to this using cracker crumbs as a coating! Enjoy!!


----------



## QSis (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh, and Roxy - try some poultry seasoning in your flour.  

Here in New England, we use Bell's, in the little yellow box (I think it's still packaged that way - I hope so!).

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh, and Roxy - try some poultry seasoning in your flour.
> 
> Here in New England, we use Bell's, in the little yellow box (I think it's still packaged that way - I hope so!).
> 
> Lee


 
I buy one of those little yellow boxes every November and toss what's left of the one I bought the November before.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 15, 2007)

Love oven-fried chicken.  I always start with mine skin side down.  Been doing that for nearly 40 years.  Great way to "fry" chicken, especially if you want lots of leftover cold fried chicken for a picnic.  That's one of my family's favorite picnic foods.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2007)

How is this different than fried in a frying pan?  The use of butter or margarine instead of oil?  Less splatter/cleanup?
Aside from that, all the ingredients and the cooking time is the same as when I fry chicken on the stove.

This "Enquiring" mind wants to know


----------



## keltin (Aug 15, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> How is this different than fried in a frying pan? The use of butter or margarine instead of oil? Less splatter/cleanup?
> Aside from that, all the ingredients and the cooking time is the same as when I fry chicken on the stove.
> 
> This "Enquiring" mind wants to know


 
When deep frying the chicken where it can be submerged in hot oil, you are using conduction heating that is much faster than convection (cooking in 360 degrees for submersion....angular degrees, not heat). Oil conduction can also impart flavors of the medium to the batter. For Oven fried, you use a combination of conduction and convection (conduction typically in 180 degrees and convection for the other 180 degrees). The methods change the cooking time, the amount of oil absorbed, and depending on time, the tenderness and juiciness of the meat.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2007)

looks good roxy. 

for health reasons, my wife makes this without the butter, just spraying the pan with pam. in order to make up for the obvious lack of flavor, she uses kellog corn flake crumbs mixed with a little seasoned salt. 

first, the chicken is dipped in milk, then is coated with seasoned corn flake crumbs. it is baked uncovered for about an hour at 375.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the explaination, keltin. I was talking about using a minimal amount of oil in a frying or saute pan though, not deep frying.
I use Better Homes and Gardens cookbook for my fried chicken which says 15 minutes uncovered to brown both sides, 25 minutes covered and 10 minutes uncovered again. Maybe when it's covered it resembles the conduction/convection cooking method you mentioned... It's always cooked through and very juicy. I use thighs.

One way to find out the difference is for me to use the oven recipe posted and see myself. You can never eat enough fried chicken


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2007)

I oven fry chicken using 2-3T or so of peanut oil.  I'm not sure about the flavor of butter for fried chicken and you really only need a small amount of fat of any kind to oven fry.

Double dip the chix, coat in oil and place on cooling rack over a cookie sheet to allow both sides to get air circulation (though sometimes I omit that step and just bake on the cookie sheet).


----------



## elaine l (Aug 16, 2007)

A great idea for me to try.  I have never made real fried chicken but love it.  The oven version sounds perfect.  It does come out crispy?  

Glad to hear thigh meat was used.  All of a sudden I love the dark meat and find no enjoyment in eating chicken breast.


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 16, 2007)

We make alot of oven fried chicken fingers. Soak them in buttermilk, thyme and hot sauce.  Then dip them in panko crumbs and bake on a cookie sheet with some canola oil.  The kids love them.  I think it's easier than frying.


----------



## QSis (Aug 20, 2007)

I will definitely try Roxy's recipe (with Bell's Seasoning), but in the meantime, I was sent a newsletter by America's Test Kitchen with this recipe that I tried tonight. 

Excellent! I used boneless, skinless chicken breasts and a probe thermometer. Forty minutes at a 400 degree oven was perfect to get the breasts to 157!

Very crunchy and delicious - a less greasy KFC!

Lee

Oven-Fried Chicken 
Golden, crunchy, and on the table in under an hour 
Serves four 



For those who like breast meat, use a whole cut-up chicken instead of drumsticks and thighs. Be careful not to overcrush the Melba toast; crumbs that are too fine will leave the chicken wanting in crunchiness. If you own a spray bottle for oil, skip the step of tossing the Melba toast crumbs in oil. Instead, once the chicken is coated with crumbs, spray the pieces evenly with oil. 

1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 box (about 5 ounces) plain Melba toast, placed in a heavy-duty freezer bag and pounded with a blunt, heavy object to a sand and pebble texture 
2 large eggs 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne (optional) 
4 chicken leg quarters, separated into drumsticks and thighs, skin removed, and patted dry with paper towels 

1. Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 400 degrees. Line sheet pan with foil and set large flat wire rack over sheet pan. 

2. Drizzle vegetable oil over Melba toast crumbs in a shallow dish or pie plate; toss well to coat. Mix eggs, mustard, thyme, salt, pepper, oregano, garlic powder, and optional cayenne with a fork in a second shallow dish or pie plate. 

3. Working one piece at a time, coat chicken on both sides with egg mixture. Set chicken in Melba crumbs, sprinkle crumbs over chicken, and press to coat. Turn chicken over and repeat on other side. Gently shake off excess and place on rack. Bake until chicken is deep nutty brown and juices run clear, about 40 minutes. 







By qsis, shot with Canon PowerShot S230 at 2007-08-20


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2007)

_Lee,_
_that chicken looks fantastic. Will be giving that a try sometime this week..I've used panko, but the melba toast looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing.._
_kadesma_


----------

